# Gulf shores pier ???



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

How are they doing on the Gulf Shores Pier?

When is the completion date?


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

Drove by today. lookin good from what i can see from the road. cant wait till she is done! i miss the old pier soo much! I'll try to get a closer pic when i drive by in the morning and let you know what i see.:letsdrink


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

It is looking goooood!!! Looks like they have the little bathroom house half way down up.


----------



## river rat (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.orangebeach.ws/Gulf_State_Park/2008-05-19-Gulf_State_Park_Pier_Update.html


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

They have essentially done NOTHING in two months! (weather delays :-(

The end platform pilings remain to be driven (after the broken piles are removed) and the end platform built,plus the old pier HAS to be dismantled and placed asreefs BEFORE the new pier opens.

IF they can do all that in less than 100 days it will be astonishing. NO official opening date has been announced and NO response from state officials when inquiried (over a month ago) about possible delays or opening date.


----------

